

Ask HN: Vancouver startup scene? - headinorth

I'm in silicon valley with an itch to start a software (non-web) company. Being stuck waiting years for residence here, I'm pondering heading north to Vancouver. I've heard good things about the city and enjoyed it while visiting for a few days. But.. can any local hackers give me the heads up on the startup scene? Any web sites you can recommend? thanks!
======
hunterjrj
If you are considering Canada, you may want to check out Waterloo's startup
scene.

------
pasbesoin
Just saw this other thread about an HN Vancouver meetup.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=722724>

------
pasbesoin
Not a start up, but Tim Bray's in Vancouver. He mentions local start ups very
occasionally on his blog, and I seem to recall he's been at least peripherally
involved with or has dialoged with one or two, at times.

<http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/>

